# How to tell Gaggia Classic model?



## CasperGasper (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi there,

My boss is giving me 2 Gaggia classics his Dad had -- what's the easiest way to tell if they're pre-2015 models?

thanks,

Casper.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Sticker underneath the chassis, excessive water pipe, rocker switches.

BR


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

CasperGasper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My boss is giving me 2 Gaggia classics his Dad had -- what's the easiest way to tell if they're pre-2015 models?
> 
> ...


There should be a label on the base telling you the construction year among other things.

The easiest way to see at a glance is the switches though. On the 2015 they're all the same size where the pre 2015 has a larger steam switch in the middle.

The 2019 version (based on the pre 2015 thankfully) has changed switches again. They're still the same size but now have a light under each of them. The brew & steam switches have also swapped places. I doubt either machine will be one of those though since they've only just come out.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## CasperGasper (Jan 24, 2019)

Ah, the switches! -- Thanks, I don't know what condition these machines are in, but going to try and clean them up and get them working.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/album.php?albumid=158&attachmentid=19971

i list the visual differences here, and have the models side by side


----------

